# IUI Girls Turned IVF Part 45



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies

Congrats to Shazia


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Candy - Phewwwwwwwww I got to save it you little   Thanks for the new thread.

Jo & Moomin -              for those phone calls tomorrow. No it doesn't get any easier but never loose sight of your dream   because when it eventually becomes true it will have all been worth it.

Great link Jo by the way   

  have a good evening "see" you all tomorrow. Jo & Moomin try & get some sleep ladies you'll need to be fresh as a   for et.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hehe, glad you saved it xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Erica - have a nice evening and catch up with you tomorrow


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

'Talk' tomorrow Erica xx

Thx for the kind words Moomin -     winging it's way back to you too xx

Thx for the new thread Candy   xx

Jo
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry this is a quick one,but I am absolutely drained,not sure if its the d/r drugs  

Moomin and Jo-                        
thinking of you so much,you wouldn't believe.Keep us posted 

Promise to catch up v.soon   

Kelly


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Kelly

Hope you are feeling not so tired soon.

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OOOHHHHH Kelly - Hope you are feeling back to your old self soon Hun.......


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Moomin - great news on your embies. Good luck    

Jo -     good luck for your call tomorrow   

Kelly - hope you are OK  

Doods - hope your 2ww is going OK     

I had another scan today - the 21 follies are still doing OK  

Hello to everyone else. I'm off to get early night as feeling shattered with all these trips to the clinic & trying to get my work finished so I can have next week off.

love to all

Sarahjj
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF    *​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​Holly -  
Jillypops -  
Jodsterrun - ​
*  IVF Graduates  * ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)   
Shazia - BFP Feb 15th Stay put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students  * ​

Doods28 - 

Jo9 - 

Moomin - 

Sarahjj - E/C Monday 20th Feb 

Judy620 - E/C Monday 20th Feb 

Struthie - D/R 

Star - D/R 

Kellydallard - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits   *​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006
Linds - Egg Share IVF March/April 
Rachel B - IVF April/May​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out    *​
ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Eire
**********​


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Morning All

Well they have started to divide - phew!

Out of the 7 that fertilised it's worked out as:
1 x Grade 1
3 x Grades 1-2  
They are going to put 2 back in, and pick the best 1 of the Grade 1-2s.  
Looks like 3 of them didn't make it.

Back in today at 2:45 with ET taking place at 3pm.

A relieved Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Yippee - I have been thinking of you this morning wondering how it was going.... will be thinking of you this afternoon and sending lots of          

You are now one day a head of me as my transfer will be tomorrow...... hopefully


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Moomin - was thinking of you too      .

We seem to be playing tag with this one don't we     !!!

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We do abit ... will be thinking of you at 3pm.... how are you feeling today?  Yesterday was the first day that I felt human again and not sore .... found EC so painful


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Moomin - loads of luck for E/T tomorrow.  Hope it all goes really well.          PS. Have you found all the lovely shops and cafes in Marylebone High Street yet?!  DH and I always made a point of going there for a "treat" after visiting the clinic.

Jo - loads of luck to you too.  It all sounds really promising      


As for me, I think we have decided to go for next round of IVF in April/May so am feeling really positive about that now.  Just got to concentrate on being fit and healthy in the meantime!!

Love to everyone else

Rachel xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Rachel

No didn't find them, to be honest I felt so rough after EC all I wanted to do was get back to Waterloo and on the train home again..... will have to see what time we've got tomorrow, perhaps we will get there a bit earlier and have a bite of lunch.

Have you decided which clinic you will go with yet?  

Keep us posted as to how you get on

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Moomin - feeling a bit better today thanks - tummy no longer feels strange, just have a bit of  pops.... (TMI I know!!!)....think it must be the delightful pessaries!!!

Hi Rachel -   great news, not long to wait now!!!

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

They are just horrendous .......


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Moomin - hadn't thought of that - I guess you would have felt a bit rough!  Anyway, if you do have time it's a good area to explore.  Good for celeb spotting too - we've seen Tamzin Outhwaite, Denise Van Outen, and, best of all, Dr Legg!!  I like to think Dr Legg really does have a clinic in Harley Street (although DH thought I was being ridiculous!).  

As for a new clinic - we went to Wessex yesterday and got on really well.  We're seeing Dr G in a few weeks time, and may still go back to LFC for another consultation.  So not really sure just yet, but think it will be Wessex or Dr G.

Jo - Good luck for this afternoon.  Know what you mean about the pessaries.  Horrible!!

Rachel xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

It's me again, just spoken to the clinic and Egg Transfer is booked for 1pm tomorrow....  leaving here about 9.30am  as taking the car to Reading and then getting the train to London, as makes it easier for going to my parents after..... now I am getting quite excited.......  hope some of the 5 have made it to Blasts


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo and Moomin,
                                            

for ET. Thinking of both of you
Jodi


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Moomin & Jo - will be crossing everything for you & praying really, really, hard!!!!                            

Let's hope this is your turn!!
Love Jess xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jo and Moomin

Sending you so much        and thinking of you loads.  All the luck in the world to you...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jodi, Jess & Sair....and everyone!

Back from ET - it all went OK.

I got the grading a bit wrong, we ended up with a good one & an average one, but have had to let the rest perish as they were not so good, so it would be the full works again next time if we need it.

The consultant was lovely - it was someone we had never met before as our cons is on holiday in Germany.  He was very encouraging and we now have 2 embies on board.....blimey I needed a wee after   !!!

Moomin - will be thinking of you tomorrow      

Jo
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Glad all went well for you, have been thinking about you all afternoon, now just rest


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Well done Jo on getting the lovely embies snuggled on board.     

Moomin -       for tomorrow. Will be thinking positive thoughts for you & wearing my orange knickers! 

 to everyone.
Love Molly
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahh, thanks Moomin- thinking of you too sweetie     xx

Hi Molly     - thx to you too, your pm & the lovely pms & wishes I have had from all the girls have definitely helped me get to this point!

xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Just wanted to wish Moomin all the best for tomorrow    

And Jo all the best for the next 2 weeks!     .

Hope you're all OK, girls.

Special love to all the D/reggers & stimmers - not long now!

Cathy


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

great news jo,glad it all went well,good luck for your two weeks 

moomin-wanted to pop on to wish you good luck for tomorrow 

luv petal b


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Jo - great to hear you have 2 embies safe on board. sending you lots of    

mooming -   for tomorrow. will be thinking of you 

kj x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Jo - glad that all went well for you today. Good luck now for your 2ww    

Moomin - best of luck for tomorrow    

Hope everyone else is oK

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Cathy, Petal & KJ !!!   to you all xx

Hi Sarah -      for your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo!

So pleased everything went well for you today... was sending you loads of   across the miles.  Here are some        for those little embies.  Really hoping these next two weeks whizz by for you with a fabulous BFP at the end.  Take care of yourself hun...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Just popped on between kitchen planning, and appliance research( who knew there were so many kinds of dishwashers/fridges/cookers etc ?? )  to ....

Wish Moomin all the luck in the world for tommorow... i'll wear my orange knickers  for you xxxxxxxxxx   

and to say well done to Jo for the e/t. Lets hope those embies are getting nice and snuggled in xxxxxxxxx   

I'm feeling normal again  even a bit chirpy ... Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Jo9- Glad all went well today  

Moomin05-Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

Firstly - SHAZIA - sooooo happy to read your news hunny! CONGRAULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!!   Well done wishing you the happiest, healthiest 9 months to come. Bring on the fairydust!!

Charliezoom too - YIPEE!!!! Great stuff!

Jo - embies sound fantastic and hope your 2ww flies! Keep rested, wearing orange knickers and eating loads of red warming foods    Well done on getting through that horrible stress. Onwards and upwards for you!!

Moomin - fantastic luck and love to you, Richard and the embies too my sweet    Thankgoodness for 2ww buddies eh!! Keep well and enjoy your time off as much as you can!!

Kelly - been worried about you and your health. You really seem to have been hit with things recently and have lots of hope that it's behind you and you too can look forward to things going smoothly. Keep warm and drink all that water  Sorry - but had to laugh about more little  unbelievable!!

Starr - feeling really excited for you. You sound in such good form and things are really falling into place. So pleased you are feeling well physically. Kitchen is going to be amazing but know what you mean about appliance buying. It's doing our heads in at the moment too as our rental doesn't have anything but the cooker 

Rachel - I posted on the friends thread and said that I'm so pleased you've got a plan for moving on and investigating other clinics seems like a very good idea. You are often in my thoughts and while I've not mentioned you recently it's only cos my brain is a bit  Really hoping your new path brings you the happiest outcome possible!! Not long now until you begin and the time between I'm sure will really have helped.

We are babysitting again at my sisters. I hopped on in the hope of seeing someone online but you all must be having lovely lie ins with your DH's/DF's/DP's We offered as DH was keen to watch the cricket and our little temporary house doesn't have Sky. Had a lovely time with my niece and she went to bed with hardly a peep. Meanwhile we seem to have eaten them out of house and home  Aaaah well that's the good thing about families and having them close by!! Tomorrow we are meeting up with our really good friends and their kids. Having a picnic and going to a wildlife place to look at the animals. It's been a very busy w/e with kids as we spent Friday night at BIL's playing with their kids. Funnily enough it hasn't been hard but that may be all that Faith and Hope I'm carrying about 

Still no car - other fell thru. It was a private sale and after getting it checked out - we were unhappy about the condition it was in and it was a bit too risky plus we discovered the seller told a couple of porkies   

Bye bye best ones and heaps of luck to those 2ww!!!

Love
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Holly.... or should I say Good Evening.

Good to hear from you, you seem to be so busy.... i envy you being able to go for picnics, the weather is overcast here and set to get colder.... great

Look after yourself, got to go as need to get ready to go to london for the transfer.... why am I so nervous this morning?


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Morning Holly lovely to hear from you

Good luck today Moomin   

Jo - glad all went well yesterday   

I have a scan on Monday and hope to start stimming on Tuesday! Will pop back later xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Moomin I caught you before you left!! Good luck darlin and don't worry I'm sure you've had enough worries on this journey and now it's smooth sailing      

Hey ya Struthie hun!!  You brave soldier!  Good luck for your scan on Monay and stimming.  So hope this time is for you    

SarahJJ - hope the 2ww is starting to fly for you now.  Almost half way there    

Also to say a big hello to Jodi - really hope you are ok lovely.  You've been in my thoughts and I know it's all a bit too hard at the moment.  I'm sending you the flame of Hope and a dash of Faith....  

Jo/JED - you probably aren't reading...  you'll be on the beach    enjoy - you sooo deserve it!

Love 
H xxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Will be thinking of you tpday Moomin xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

good luck moomin,will be thinking of you

luv petal b


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi - hope you are all having a nice weekend.

Moomin - hope all has gone well for you today     

Jo - good luck for your 2ww        

Struthie - good luck for your scan on Monday and for stimming    

Holly - hope you are having a nice weekend. Hope you can find another car soon.     to car seller telling porkies.

Starr - hope your down regging is going OK    have fun with your kitchen planning too  

Doods - hope you are OK        

Hi to Petal, Candy, Sarah, Jodi, Molly, Cathy, kj, Rachel, Julie, Jilly, Shazia  & everyone else   

I had another scan this morning and there are now..............29 follies   The clinic were quite concerned about possible OHSS so I had a horrible wait for blood tests to be done to check whether it was OK to go ahead with EC on Monday   . Luckily all seems to be OK so I have the go ahead for Monday morning  

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Blimey - 29 follies!!! I only managed 3!!!  Hope you're taking it nice and easy & getting lots of tlc.

Good luck to Struthie for Monday & to Moomin.

Lovely sunny day here - hope you're all having a great weekend!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

hi all

wanting to join you all as today was my last scan and EC to be done on monday. being my 1st ivf, i am so  scared.sending you all my


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Hope your all ok Sorry this is a quick one,I have got my 2 nieces the whole weekend cod my BIL has taken my sister to Wales for a birthday treat  so I am cream crackered,been to Roller World today and was suprised cos dh had a fab time,yet he used to be shyte at skating,and I used to be good but I just couldnt go very fast,anyway we have both decided to buy some skates and do it more often 

Moomin sent me a text to update you all,EC went well and she is now nestling two fab blasts,wishing you all the luck in the world hunny     

Sarah-wow follie queen,slow down !!!!!!!  hope all goes well   

Jo-Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww hunny   

Judy-welcome to the mad house  we are always here for you ,really hoping its 1st time lucky for you      

Right off to feed the troops 

Kelly x

Love to all


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - hope your downregging is going OK hun. The skating sounds fun! 

Moomin - congratulations on your two fab embies - all the best for your 2ww   

Hi Judy - good luck for your EC on Monday - I am having mine then too so we'll be on the 2ww together. Wishing you lots of luck      

love to all
Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sarah – have sent you a pm….so glad you can still go ahead      xx

Hi Moomin – glad it all went well today – was thinking of you….and sounds like you have good odds on this working out for you      xx

Hi Sair – hope you are OK my lovely    xx

Hi Starr – hope the d/r is going OK   and isn't too   xx

Hi Lilly – hope you are having a lovely weekend    xx

Hi Holly – sounds like you are having a lovely time with family & friends….often think of you across the miles    xx

Hi Struthie – good luck for Monday      xx

Hi Candy, Petal & Jess     xx

Hi Judy   – as Kelly says welcome to the mad house – we all have good & bad days, but we are always here for each other which makes this such a great thread xx

Hi Kelly –    sounds like a hectic weekend you’re having! xx

 to all – Erica, Julie, Jilly, Doods, Linds, Molly, Jo Jed, Shazia   , Rachel, KJ, Murtle, Cathy....sorry if I've missed anyone xx

I’ve had a few strange tummy pains today, but am trying not to read anything into it either way…it’s in the lap of the gods now…xx

Love
Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Excuse the late hour of posting!

I needed to pop on and let you all know that I can't be around for the next week at least.
My brother rang me about an hour ago to say he was worried about SIL. She has post natal depression and he thinks she needs someone with her while he is at work so I am leaving tomorrow morning and will be away until at least Friday so I will not be around to update the list. If someone wants to take over until I get back feel free.

I am gutted to be going while so much is going on on here. I wish I could be here to see things progress but I can't so I will just have to wish you all the best of luck and catch up when I get back.

Take care xxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

thank god for this site and all u girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it helps me keep my sanity.

   for all of us.


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Lilly - hope it all goes OK with the family.  'See' you next week hopefully xx

Hi Judy - be warned this thread does become addictive!!!!....you can spend the good part of a day on here!!!   xx

    to Sarah for EC tomorrow xx

Happy Relaxing Sunday to all,

Jo
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Lilly, hope its not too hard for you at your sil's and hope that things improve, love & Hugs

Jo & Moomin


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Lilly-Hope your SIL is ok !!! What a lovely thing you are doing by going to stay.I am sure it will be a huge help  

I dont mind keeping a watchfull eye if no-one else offers,I am sure Candy will keep an eye out too,Take care  

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Julie - hope the coming week isn't too bad for you.  We will just have to catch up with you in the evenings, but it will seem strange if you can't post during the day xx

Well what a morning I've had....I sobbed (yes literally sobbed    ) through the best part of the Cole Porter biography film 'De-Lovely'.  I don't know if it would normally have made me cry like that, but I even started DH off at one point   .  I don't think the bit where she miscarried helped! I now feel like I have been in a boxing match or run a marathon as I feel that drained.  Like I say, not sure if it is just the emotions & hormones, or also if now it's a few days on from ET that I feel like I am coming back to earth with a bump a bit.  I think the last few weeks I've felt like I've actually being 'doing' something for the cause, and now it is just sitting and waiting for that 1 in 3 chance that it'll work.

Wow - don't mean to put anyone on a downer...it has felt like a good bit of therapy just typing that out.

Need to snap out of it anyway as off to the in-laws later, then back to work tomorrow     ....aarrrgghhh I hate that place!!!

Love to all,

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

My EC is in the morning and I'm starting to get nervous  . Thanks to all of you for your good wishes - I'll let you know how it goes.

Jo - hope you are OK       Hope that going back to work isn't too bad   Thanks for your PM 

Moomin - hope you are OK    

Lilly - hope it goes OK with your family  

Julie - hope things at work this week are OK for you. Good luck with the agencies.

love to all
Sarahjj
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Moomin & Jo - Well done to both on your ets. Very best of luck to you both    

Sarah - Follie queen of the iui board! WOW! Best of luch for ec tomorrow.    

Struthie - Good luck with the scan tomorrow  

Lily - Well done you for being so brave and going to look after SIL & baby. I hope its not too difficult for you  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning.....

Well I am home!!!  Egg Transfer went really well on Saturday, and have to say was the easiest part of the whole treatment process!  Had 2 Dr's doing the transfer as they found a large polyp in my cervix, which is what caused my massive bleed, and they were trying to avoid hitting it with the cathetar during the transfer.... and thankfully they missed it.

Saw the embryos/blasts on the screen which made DH really emotional, and even got a scan picture of the embyos just as they came out of the cathetar.... not that you can see much!!!!  So now I am just relaxing at home, under strict insructions from DH not to do anything.  Only 8 days to go until testing day.... what a short 2ww!!!

Will find out today if we have any more blasts to freeze, 4 out of the 5 made it and they are leaving the 5th one another day or so to see if that one makes it, if it does then we can freeze them, if not then we will lose the others.


Kelly - Thanks for posting on Saturday.  How are you doing?  When is your first scan?  Envy you going Skating on Saturday, both me and Richard used to skate loads, infact Richard entered the British Championships a few years ago, and we both use to compete around the country, including Nottingham!!!     

Jo - How are you feeling today?  See you are testing the day after me, this is definately a game of tag!!!!     

Sarahjj - Good luck for egg collection today will be thinking of you     

Struthie - Hope your scan went well today

Lily - Admire you for dropping everything and going to your SIL's aid, I hope you don't find it too hard.

Julie - Guess it is head down and look as though you are working hard..... thinking of you... I know what a nightmare time it is for you and your DP

Erica - How are you?  Any more news on your redundancies?

Starr - How is the down regging going?

Doods - How are you?

Molly - Thanks for the lovely PM, one back at you

  to Holly, Candy, Linds, Jed, Shazia, Rachel, KJ and to everyone else that I have missed.

Right off to watch a bit of day time TV, really hope i don't go to bonkers between now and testing day..        

Oh and thanks for all your good luck wishes, it was really appreciated.

Catch you all later

Moomin
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello girls   
Sorry I didn't get to post on Friday but I was off work poorly.

Jo -    glad to hear et went well. Wishing you lots of luck & hoping the 2ww passes by quickly. I know work is a pain in the   but at least it will take your mind off things for a little while. 93rd minute!   
Kelly - Hope the d/r   is going ok & that you enjoyed your weekend.
Sarah - 29 follies OMG   Sending you lots of     for ec today.
Lilly - Thank you for the new list   & I hope your SIL starts to feel better soon. How lucky she is to have you around & I hope you don't find it too difficult.
Rachel - You little celebrity spotter   Good luck in finding a new clinic & we hope to do our next IVF Apr/May so we could well be cycle buddies.
Moomin - Glad et went well   & your blasts sound fab. Wishing you lots of luck sweetie     & how great having such a short 2ww   
Struthie -   for scan today.
Judy - Hello   & welcome aboard, the more the merrier we say! Wishing you lots of luck for ec today    keep us posted.
Starr - Glad you are feeling better   & it sounds like the new kitchen plans are coming along.
Holly - Faith & hope, so important   Hope you had a great weekend with your nieces & nephews &   to the car seller.
Julie - Glad you got all of your pressies sorted   Work must be really hard being watched all the time   Hope you & DP get some news very soon.
Jilly -    so that's me on the left & you on the right then!

 Jodi, Jess, Sair, Molly, Cathy, Petal, Kj, Murtle & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey.................thought I'd catch up after lunch & there's nothing to catch up on      

How quiet is it            

Going if I've no playmates          

PS Julie says "hi"   she can't log onto the site today as she is being watched.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Just popped in quickly to say that my scan was fine and I start stimms tomorrow!

Moomin - wishing you lots of luck,your embies sound fab!

Will catch up soon I promise xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right then I'll just chat to myself    

I'm having a good day because after loads of fighting   I have finally got my appt for my smear tx. I've just spoken to an abrupt woman who took alot of prompting & didn't want to say much but I kept pressurising in a nice way until I got what I wanted   She looked up my file & kept saying um & ah etc. She said I'd get a letter (yeah you don't say   ) & when I questioned it she said "it could be in the pile I did this morning". So I asked her to check & she said yes it was & didn't offer any further information. So I asked about tx & she said an appt had been made. I then had to ask her to tell me when this appt was as I've got lots of other things going on & need to make plans. Anyway it's DF's   the 13th March at 9.45am. I'm not looking forward to it but hey it's got to be done & then at least I can move on. What a present for my sweetheart, no  for 6 weeks. The cons mentioned that when I had the biopsy done but I'll have to get it confirmed as I don't want to be sausage free for that long unless I have to   I'm having something called "the loop" (sounds like a ride at Alton Towers) under a local.

Following my gynae appt at the end of January I've also had to chase another woman about the funding of my free go. My gynae told me (bless him  ) that there have been major changes in the Birmingham South area & that the waiting list has changed dramatically. We were told last July that we would have to wait a minimum of 2 years. Anyway I've phoned this woman & she has explained that the area has been divided into 4 blah blah & this has changed all the funding. Their financial year ends March & funding is complete for that year. However, funding for the new year starts April & she thinks me & Andy will be in the first batch     The bottom line is that she expects us to be granted funding by the end of April & has told me to ring her back if I haven't heard anything by the beginning of May. I'm soooooooooooooo excited!! Hopefully if this is the case I'd like to think that we will be doing our next fertility tx in May  

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie
Great that you've got the go ahead for stimming   wishing you lots of   

Erica.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just did a long post and lost it AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

BACK LATER


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again 

Erica- fanbloodytastic news hunny,your finally getting somewhere,you will be on that rollercoaster before you know it!! As for the sausage free stage your just gonna have to be a temporary veggie    you little minx you!!

Julie-really hope that your dp's job is safe  D we miss ya   anyway I thought this duedillyblobby thingy was to see if your jobs important ?? looking after us is important  hope its going ok 

Moomin-didnt realise your 2ww is shorter (maybe if I would have put 2 and 2 together I might have ) cant believe your going to know in 8 days     remind me never to go skating with you and Richard  

Molly,Murtle,kj,babyfish,and all you other lovlies hope your all ok  

Rachelb-when do you start hunny??I forgot 

Starr-hows the down regging going

Struthie-glad the scan went well,good luck for stimming  

Jo-   at you crying at the film 

Sorry if I have missed anyone,I wrote a really long post and lost it earlier and have not got the energy to do it again 

I dont know if its the d/r drugs but I am sssooo tired,I have lost every ounce of energy lately.I am getting some banging headaches too and they said the only thing I can take is Nurofen but its not helping,any ither suggestions would be v.much appreciated.Also please forget any typing errors,just feel really flaky lately,dead forgetfull cant remember what I was gonna say half way through a scentence

Enough from me,love to all

Kelly

ps-I enjoyed roller world so much I am gonna buy some skates,got my beady eye on a pair on Ebay at the mo


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Don't you just hate it when you lose your post!!         I don't think my skating will be so good these days as gave up a few years ago, and lost a lot of my confidence when I had a nasty fall and cracked my coxyx (sp?)
Richard used to be a nutter on his, would throw himself into jumps and go flying across the floor on his **** without a care in the world.  Jump back up and do it again!!!!

I know how you feel about being tired, can't believe I fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours.  

I, to, can't believe how short my 2ww is, will be going bananas by the time the weekend comes!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin

Had to laugh at you saying about Ricahrd on his skated,just cant imagine it  We are all here for you in your 8 day wait (doesnt sound right does it??)

Kelly

off to cook tea,cant be arsed


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a good evening.
Kelly - I had headaches & was forgetful when d/r so you're not alone   Make sure you're drinking plenty of water. 
Moomin -     for your "short"   we're all here, right behind you.

Erica.xx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

addictive site. the dr asked me to take complete bed rest but look at me typing away to let you know that my EC went fine.  . Had my sedation and didnt know a thing till the last egg was being taken out when i got up from my beautiful sleep. DH doing all the housework. It doesn't get better than this   

had 10 follicles which were near maturation, out of which they got out 7 eggs. the dr graded the eggs as 2 grade B, 4 eggs grade C and 1 grade D.  . 

has anyone got such kind of grading?
Why did nt i get a grade A  is what i am thinking all through today.

ET on thursday hope these eggs fertilize and make good embies.
   to all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Judy

Glad all went well, know what you mean about the site beginning addictive, sending lots of        vibes for that important call in the morning.  You are exactly a week behind me, I had my egg collection last monday

Good luck

Moomin
xxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't panic Judy - I saw someone else on here ask that question on one of the boards & several women replied & said their babies had been born from Grade 2 embies.

Good luck & try & relax a bit!!!

Love jess xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck Judy,

I have never been a fan of grading as every clinic grade differently, so at one it might be an A and at enother they might class it differently, our clinic just said the eggs were good, didn't give any quality of such as they think people get too het up on grades, plus if you think the grade is low you may not be as positive as such.... One of the ladies on my other thread, only had one fertilised egg to choose from it had only become a 2 cell by the time they put it back and they held very little hope, especially the clinic ! however she went on to have a little girl just after me, so please ladies, if you are lucky enough to have any going back, you are already 2 steps closer to your goal, love to all C x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Thanks everyone for your support - it keeps me going! Just a short post as still feeling sleepy from GA, and a little sore.

EC today went well - we got 20 eggs!!!!! So pleased!  
Judy - I wasn't told anything about grading.
Now have to wait for phone call in the morning to see if they have fertilised. The worry never stops!    The donor sperm we used was of 'variable' quality when defrosted apparently so we are having 10 eggs treated with IVF & 10 with ICSI to hopefully increase our chances. If we do get several fertilising then we have to decide tomorrow whether to freeze some after 1 day, or let them all carry on a bit. Does anyone have any advice on this?? 

Hope everyone is OK. Will catch up more tomorrow.   Back to bed for me again now.

Sarahjj
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarahjj

Glad all went well for you..... wow 20 eggs, no wonder you are feeling sore...  good luck and       for that phone call in the morning.

Keep us posted

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Moomin - glad you're back and everything went really well for you.  Make sure you keep taking it easy...hope those 8 days whizz by!

Sarahjj - 20 eggs is amazing!  Hope you are not feeling too sore and are taking it easy.  Best of luck for the phone call in the morning!     

Judy - good luck for ET on Thursday     

Kelly - hope you are feeling a bit better and those drugs aren't giving you too much grief.

Struthie - fab... stimming tomorrow.. wishing you loads of luck     

Erica - fab news about funding... fingers crossed for treatment in May for you.  You made me laugh... sausage free  

Hi to everyone else and lots of love...

Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Spoke too soon about the being chirpy... spent all day yesterday in bed with the worst migraine i've had in years......the full works including sickness and nastiness....  not sure if it's the drugs or just a coincidence!! Feeling a bit better today but very fragile..

Jo and Moomin good luck for you 2ww/8dw!!  Got it all crossed for yoi xxx

Kelly as i said i've felt rough really since starting d/r.. lets hope it's just  a phase eh xx

Julie replied to you on the friends thread but here's a   xxxxxx

Sarah 20 eggs eh !! wow. hope you get good embies and e/t goes well xxx

Struthie stimming all ready eh . Go girl xx

Love to all..... 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning girls
Judy - Glad ec went well   7 eggs is fab & like Candy said please do not worry about the grading. Wishing you lots of  for that very important phone call today, here's to lovely embies  
Sarah - OMG........................20 eggs   that's amazing, well done you. Plenty of rest &     for great news today, everything crossed.
Sair - There's nothing funny about the prospect of being sausage free  If you are all my mates then I think you'll follow Jess' idea about having "sausage restriction" in sympathy with me   
Julie -   hope you have an easier day today & some news soon.
Starr -   hope that migraine eases soon, I know just how you feel, look after yourself.
Jo & Moomin -          
Jilly - Keys   they say  numbs the brain........be careful you haven't got much left to loose!!
JED -      
Catwoman - Where are you again?   
Big   to Holly, Kj, Molly, Kelly & everyone else. Have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Not good news for me today. Of the 20 eggs collected only 2 have fertilised  . Feeling so disappointed, though at least I have the two I suppose.  Apparently the clinic decided to do all 20 with IVF rather than ICSI they said they would do half with  
Going back tomorrow for ET. Have gone from feeling really positive yesterday to little hope now  .

Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarahjj - Sending you lots of     , but remember it only takes 1 

Thinking of you ... Good luck for ET


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely ones!
Sarah, please try to be positive – I know of so many women who've got pregnant from just one low-grade embie. It really isn't over yet!
Erica – I'm here, hunny! I've been away for a few days. Sorry to hear about the lack of sausage   but I'm sure you'll make up for it in other ways!   
Julie –   to you. Sorry to hear you're being watched and having such a tough time at work at the mo   Really hope the cashflow situation improves soon and you can start cycling again...
Big hugs to Moomin (great about the 2 blasts on board!) Jo, Holly, Jilly, KJ, Lilly, Jess, Kelly, Murtle and anyone I've forgotten...
Will try and catch up properly later. V. busy here at the mo and scared of getting caught out! All fine in Catland, though, and nothing much to report.
Love and hugs to all,
Claire xxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oops! Meant to add HAPPY BIRTHDAY JED... 
And Starr, if it's any help, I had some real humdinger headaches when I was down-regging. Anything started me off – especially red wine (which I probably shouldn't have been drinking that much of anyway!)   Just try to get plenty of water down you.
Love to all again,
C xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -   thanks for mail, will reply in a mo.
Catwoman - Nice to see you back buddy   No sausage for a while after tx on the 13th but never mind   Trying to make fun of it as I'm really not looking forward to it. What a way to celebrate DF's birthday................on my back legs in the air but for all the wrong reasons   
Sarah - Ooooohhhhh stay      hunny. 2 embies is fantastic & they only ever put 2 back anyway. I only had 1 out of 16 so your chances have doubled straight away.........keep your chin up sweetie, positive thoughts only otherwise I'll be round to give you a  

Erica.xxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh Erica, really hope 13th goes OK. You've really been through it lately. Think I read somewhere that you'll be cycling again in May? I think we'll be going again in April/May rather than March/April, so looks like we might be cycling together!  
Had my NK cells tested yesterday; results should be ready by Friday. I'm getting all my results through in bits and pieces, which is a bit of a pain in the   
Anyway, at least AF has done her worst and left the building! Hurrah!
Right, I'm off to get some lunch... sushi... mmmmmmm...  
See you later lovely girls,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Very quick one from me....just flying through......won't have chance to catch up on the thread til after 4pm, so apologies if I've missed any big news.

(Sarah - have texted & pm'd you    ).

Just wanted a bit of advice...I normally go to beginners tap tonight, but am not sure what to do?  If I sit out the warm-up & any strenuous parts, do you think I will still be OK to go?  My clinic said no strenuous exercise, but how far do you take that (obviously I don't want to put anything into jeopardy!!!).

Would appreciate any feedback.

 you all,

Jo
xx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jo,...

It's upto you but i wouldn't. I've read that any excercise can decrease the blood flow to the womb and lower your chances. It's probably fine but you don't want to look back and say what if....  just my opinion....

Sarah... I can understand your dissapointment honey. Lets just hope the 2 embies are strong and sticky. You only need 1 xx 
Jed happy birthdayxxx

Catwoman ta re the headache info. Lets hope that's the last one eh! Mind u it's still lingering on today.

Af has arrived today( a bit later than expected!) Hopefully the last one for a while. Got my scan on tuesday next week so hopefully start stimmimg soon.

xxxxx


----------



## judy620 (Dec 8, 2004)

sarah...... like what everyone said it takes only 1 to conceive and you have 2. sending you   for tmrw.
starr.....   for stimming
jo...... i would ask the clinic b4 venturing out for any form of exercise.

to rest of you........


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

JED -          hope you have a good one

Erica - No sausage!!  Well what can I say!!!!!       All in a good cause.       

Julie - Must be horrible constantly being watched,  hope you will be back with us again soon.  We are missing you!

Catwoman - Good to see you around - Hope you get some positive news back from all your tests

Jo - I personally wouldn't go tap dancing we were told no heavy lifting or strenuous excercise, perhaps give your clinic a call and see what they say.   How are you getting on with your 2ww      

Starr - Hope you are starting to feel better soon, thankfully I only get Migraines every couple of years, and know how horrible they are.  Keep drinking loads of water.      

Sarahjj - Hope you are ok Hun?

Kelly - How are you today?

  to everyone else that I haven't mentioned, brain a  bit dead today!!!  Have just spoken to the clinic and we were not able to freeze any of remaining embryos ... never mind at least we have the best 2 on board.  Feeling ok, feel drained at the moment and a bit crampy still.  Had a few little stabbing pains earlier so hoping that was good, but a part from that i feel fine, in fact I feel completely different to when I was on the 2ww with the IUI, probably sounds a bit strange.  Getting bored of watching Daytime TV.  

Tried to venture out in my car today.... and that is now poorly, not sure what is wrong with it but the engine diagonistic light is on and the engine is missing, so that is going into the garage on Thursday to be plugged into a computer to see what is wrong with it..... typical meant to be going out to lunch tomorrow.  Oh well more daytime TV!!!!!

Right off to watch TV now for a bit, will be back later 

   to you all

Moomin

xxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well back in work today (unofficially as I haven't told HR woman - my DRs line is til next Monday so not sure if she'd let me be in). Had a little bit of pink spotting on Sunday which is like my usual pre AF spotting so I got a bit down but feeling more   now. Thought I would be better at work than sitting at home worrying (and I can catch up with you guys).

Also got a letter this morning to say that 1 of our other 2 embies made it to frosty stage which is good.

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone.

   to Moomin and Jo. Glad that everything went well and you have your precious carge on board. Moomin I am so jealous of your short 2ww   .

Sarah and Judy good luck for ET and    to your little embies.

Struthie, Starr and Kelly hope DR is going ok.

 to Jed.

Big   to Erica, Holly. Murtle, Catwoman, Lilly, Molly, Julie, Jilly, Sair, Candy, Jess, KJ, Shazia and everyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Doods - sending lots of       your way.  When are you due to test?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Erica-tahnks for reassuring me about the headaches  drinking water as we type!!  

Starr-sorry you had a humdinger migraine,My head has only just cleared,had a lovely long bath last night and pampered myself abit.

Judy-gals e/c went well hunny,your right about this site,it is addictive.There is no possible way I could have got this far without all the help from all the lovley ladies here  Keep us postaed

Sarah,Moomin and Doods-you would not believe how much I am thinking of you 3          hoping all your dreams come true 

Catwoman-hello me dear,how the devil are you??

Julie-glad you got on better at the other agencie,hope you get a fab new job soon 

Jed-       

All is a bit better in the land of Kelly today,no head aches as yet and not as flaky today   think I was having an off day yesterday  Dh has been a bit moody lately cos he is not get any attention in the bedroom department seeing as I am really not in the mood,so I put out this morning and really enjoyed it    just thought I would share that .

Right I am off to watch Curse of the were rabbit AGAIN !!Oli loves it 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly  Thanks for the TMI - richard has been the same mind you.... nothing since the massive bleed I had!!!!!  And definately nothing whilst using cycolgest up there!!!!!!!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the     Moomin and Kelly. One clinic told us to test on Saturday using Clearblue the other said we can test Friday.

Have decided to test on Saturday to give the   time to show if she is gonna. Also I think work on Friday would be unbearable for me and DP whatever the result!

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman - Aahh mate it would be fab to be   buddies I think I shared my first IUI journey with you after moving from the Clomid boards. I'm looking at a 6 week healing period after my smear tx so depending when my AF comes hope to start d/r in April or May.  for NK cell results on Friday & I hope all the others that are coming through in dribs & drabs are ok.
Jo - I laid off all exercise in my   the hospital didn't tell me to but I didn't want to look back & say "what if". It's your call sweetie.
Starr - I also hope it's your last   for a very long time.
Julie - Won't get to mail you until tomorrow   Wish DP a   & have a lovely meal.
Judy -     only remember!!
Moomin - Daytime tv you poor thing, I'd rather be at work   
Kelly -     
Doods -    great to "see" you & fab news about your frosite. Wishing you all the luck in the world for Saturday    
Jilly -             

Night, night ladies, "see" you all tomorrow.

Erica.xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Not read back very far, but just want to send my love and babydust to all our ladies currently down regging, stimming and waiting C x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sruthie – I hope that your stims are going OK    xx

Hi Erica – poop that your smear is on DF’s birthday, but great that you can start tx again in May    xx

Hi Kelly – I had headaches too   but they have gone since EC xx

Hi Judy – hope ET went well    xx

Hi Moomin – yes, short 2ww for me too, but not as short as yours!    xx

Hi Candy – thanks for the positive words about the embryo grading   , I am sure it has helped all of us xx

Hi Sarah – hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon &    for tomorrow xx

Hi Julie – at least now you have made a decision about no more tx this year you can concentrate on you & DP   (Happy DP Birthday by the way) xx

Hi Jo JED – hope you have a good birthday   xx

Hi Starr – hope you are feeling a bit better this afternoon    xx

Hi Doods – hope it isn’t the old witch    xx

Hi Jess, Sair, Catwoman,  Jilly, Molly, Petal, Shazia etc etc

Thanks to all for the advice, will give tap a miss just to be on the safe side.

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Thanks to all of you for your messages - I know you are all right, I should be pleased to have two - and I am. It was just a shock after getting so many lovely eggs! I'm just praying now that those two lttle embies make it through to ET tomorrow morning.

Our clinic had been going to do ICSI on some eggs as the donor sperm quality was not great when defrosted. Apparently though they defrosted some more which they thought was OK for IVF. Just wish they had let us know.

Doods - wishing you lots of luck for Saturday   
Jo - hope your 2ww is going OK    Thanks for your messages  
Moomin - lots of luck for your 2ww     
Julie - thanks for your good wishes. Great news for you with the agencies - good luck!
Starr - good luck for stimming  
Judy - hope you are doing OK. Good luck for your ET  
Catwoman, Erica, Starr & Kelly - thank you all for your good wishes. Hope you are OK.   
Hello to everyone else  

I'm still sleepy from GA I think & drained after emotional day so off to get a nice early night ready for tomorrow.
love Sarahjj
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Well that went well.

Just popped to the community centre to tell my tap teacher that I couldn't come...got about 2 words out of my mouth & burst into tears    - it just all came out about the tx, the m/cs, the 2ww, the fact that if I have to go for IVF no.2 then it may clash with the tap show.....

Seriously though, she was lovely about it all, told me that if I just want to go & watch next week then I can, and that we can play the show in June by ear dependant on how I get on.

She also told me that her 2 children are adopted and that she was unable to have children due to endometriosis......small world, eh?  I just hope I didn't bring back any bad memories for her.

Blimey, still blubbing   as I type....the screen's all blurry.....hope I post this on the right thread   .....


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Sarah - that's pretty   that they didn't tell you ..... like we were saying - sometimes good there, sometimes not so good xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - must have something to do with dance teachers... my DH's old Ballroom and Latin teacher called today to see how we were and how we were getting on as she knew we were having treatment and she was so nice and said it would be great to us soon hopefully with a bump, said we would make fantastic parents.... had  a lump in my throat whilst talking to her.... she has never had children (Don't know why)..... hope you are ok Hun..... this 2ww will soon be over...only 8 more days to go for you!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

I know - just hope it isn't a case of 'to travel is better than to arrive'....although the travelling was a bit pants at times too wasn't it!!!

Forgot to say earlier - I've developed a cold today...perfect timing!!! So what between the   & the   I think I must have funded Kleenex for about a year   over the past few weeks.

    for you too Moomin!

xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Sarah - hope you are feeling more positive now... wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow morning          

Jo - Hope you are ok... I think you did the right thing... you wouldn't want to be worrying about whether you had dislodged the embies from tapping around!  Hope you are managing to stay positive      

Moomin - hi, glad to hear you are doing ok... you sound really positive.  This time next week...........

Julie - hi hun... work sounds like nightmare... poor you    Things sound promising with the agencies though... fingers crossed for you.

Hi to Starr, Kelly, Doods, Catwoman, Erica, Candy and everyone else

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sair

How are things with you?

Hope you are OK.

Jo
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Jo!

I'm ok thanks hun!  No news really... AF should be due next week sometime so I'll hopefully have another go at IUI... as long as there's someone at the hospital to do it  .  I've got an appointment with my consultant on 21st April to discuss IVF and funding etc.  It really scares me but I am pretty sure I will go for it if necessary.  I'm not sure how long the waiting is here so we may pay to have it done privately... after remortgaging the house!!!

What a bummer having a cold... make sure you are taking it easy and are being looked after... perhaps you could develop 'man flu'?  That'll really need some sympathy and TLC!!!!  Did you stay in bed completely for any length of time after ET?

Take care

Lots of love
Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Good luck for your next treatment cycle, keeping everything crossed for you that you won't need to move to IVF.      

Take care

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Moomin!

Hope you are feeling ok.  Don't be doing too much gadding about, you!!  You WILL become a daytime telly addict!!!!  Thanks for my  s.  If I do have to move onto IVF, I know I've got the fabbest friends to help me through it.  Sending loads of     your way too!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I think I have already become one      ... Jeremey Kyle followed by This Morning, Neighbours, Doctors, Countdown, Deal no Deal followed by Dancing on Ice Extra... now am I sad or what... hopefully going out for lunch tomorrow as long as my car gets me there as it is a bit poorly at the moment, does kangeroo jumps at low revs!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Mmmmmm... very scary that you could remember them all in order!!     What no Trisha though?!!  Have a fab lunch tomorrow...   at your car.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I have been off work now for 2 weeks, thankfully I am hopfully going back on Monday, might get the shakes though from lack of day time TV!!        

Definately agree with      for my car, joined the RAC tonight, just incase it dies tomorrow when I am out!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

What do you mean 'hopefully' going back to work on Monday.  You must have had some serious daytime tv overdose if you WANT to go back to work!!! 

Good idea about the RAC!!!  Hope its not like a health insurance policy where you won't be covered for existing conditions!!!!!


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Good grief time goes really quickly! Really feel I have missed out a lot and have only been gone 5 or 6 days!!!

Sorry not been around, was Toby's birthday yesterday and we had a party on Sat. so was arranging that, and then went back to work yesterday after having 3 weeks off!!! Am also really tired, really hits me about 5pm. Just about manage to get T from school and give him his dinner and then as soon as dh comes in after 5 I have to go and have a sleep  . 

Shal apologise in advance for anyone who I have left out

Jo Well done for e/c and e/t wishing you loads of love and luck for the 2ww. Just take it really easy, I stayed in bed/sofa for the first three days and not sure if it had anything to do with it but did aslot of visualisation the first week, trying to picture the little embies snuggling and burrowing down. Good luck sweetpea.

Moomin as I've said for Jo the best of luck to you honey. Sounds like ur doing all the right things, feet up and crappy tv!!! Why is ur 2ww shorter? Is it because you had e/t later as they went to blasts stage?    

Kelly hows the d/r going? Any idea when stimms will start? Hope ur ok hun

Sarahjj  Fingers crossed for ur two embies my lovely.

Doods hoping and praying nasty af stays well away from you and you have a great result on Saturday    

Hi Judy welcome sweetie

Julie hows are you sweets, great news on the two agencies, sounds it won't be long before other companys are begging for you to join them  

Starr sorry to hear you've been suffering with the d/r . Hope stimms start soon and it will all have been worth it. Hows the kitchen coming on?  

Big love to Holly, KJ, Jilly, Jess, Catwoman, Petal, Struthie, Cathy, Lilly, Sair xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49443.new.html#new


----------

